
Bermuda legalized same-sex marriage a year ago. This week it abolished it - Cknight70
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/02/08/bermuda-legalized-same-sex-marriage-a-year-ago-this-week-it-abolished-it/?utm_term=.9cadd74d66f3
======
fishcolorbrick
Tangential, but I thought HN might find it interesting...

The article quotes the director of the Human Rights Campaign (who you may know
from their bumper stickers, a blue square with a yellow equality symbol in
it), who is named Ty Cobb.

There are at least two lawyers named Ty Cobb; one represents Donald Trump [0],
the other is the director [1] of the largest LGBT civil rights advocacy group.

[0]: [https://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/24/trumps-denver-
lawyer-t...](https://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/24/trumps-denver-lawyer-ty-
cobb/)

[1]: [http://blogs.mccombs.utexas.edu/bhp-
news/2014/03/24/alumni-s...](http://blogs.mccombs.utexas.edu/bhp-
news/2014/03/24/alumni-spotlight-ty-cobb-director-of-global-engagement-at-the-
hrc-class-of-2003/)

